# Life



## Johnny FiveAces (Jan 5, 2010)

You get back from classes. You sit down at your desk, and boot up your pc. You log on to the forums. You've been a member for years. Relationships with people you've never met have been made and broken. Still, you can always pretend to be someone else. That's fun. It means you don't have to worry about yourself, your body, your own real and meaningful relationships. You are spectacular, free, and unique. Just don't look through the blinds. Life might blind you.


----------

